# Opinions on Hammer Strength



## STEELADDICTION (Feb 6, 2005)

I have worked out at my old High School gym, my house, a very small club with half free weights half naut. and now Power House Gym.  Power House has just about everything I could imagine.  I just started to add some Hammer Strength machines into my workout and I'm very happy with the results.  Just wondering what everyone thinks of Hammer Strength machines and the results gained from them?


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 6, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> I have worked out at my old High School gym, my house, a very small club with half free weights half naut. and now Power House Gym.  Power House has just about everything I could imagine.  I just started to add some Hammer Strength machines into my workout and I'm very happy with the results.  Just wondering what everyone thinks of Hammer Strength machines and the results gained from them?


i like the hammer strength machines and wish my gym had more of them than they do. they are well designed to produce results and they work.  the thing i really like about most of HS machines is that each side of your body is worked individually unlike if you are pressing a bar or rowing with a cable. this allows both sides to work the same instead of one muscle overpowering the other and gaining size faster.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Feb 7, 2005)

I Love Hammer Strength Especially When Im Bulking And Dont Have A Spotter That Way I Can Keep My Lifts Eavy And Its The Same As Pushing Actual Weight Instead Of A False Since Of Strenght U Get From Some Of These Other Machines Like Cybex


----------



## tee (Feb 7, 2005)

I like them too. I prefer free weights to them, but they are great machines and I use them often to change up my workouts.


----------

